# Best Friends



## smoke665 (Aug 6, 2019)

After a hike over a steep trail to burn off energy I managed to get Sadie to sit still long enough for our birthday photo together. I just had one and hers in a few days. She's such a sweetheart, balances out my grumpy old man side.
View attachment 177734


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice one.............


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2019)

She might mitigate somewhat, but I don't think there are enough Sadies in the world to offset that much grumpy old man!



Happy Birthday to the pair of you!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 6, 2019)

tirediron said:


> I don't think there are enough Sadies in the world to offset that much grumpy old man!



LOL, you may be right! Although it might not be grumpy as much as the older I get the less patience I have, and the more people seem to P....s me off!!!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> ... the older I get the less patience I have, and the more people seem to P....s me off!!!


Not that at all; as we get older, we get wiser, and as we get wiser, we realize how monumentally stupid most of the people around us are and that p***es us off!


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 6, 2019)

Nice pic, personally, I just take pictures of steep trails and say things to myself like, "If I were 20 again I could've taken you, you aren't so tough!" lol! 
Be glad you can still do it. I hear ya on the getting P'ed off thing, people on a regular basis around here will stop when there's no stop sign or traffic light just to let someone from a side street or parking lot get out. Here's another good one, when there's a car parked to the side of the road they'll cross a double yellow into your lane to go around it. They'll cause a head-on collision in order to avoid hitting a parked car, makes a lot of sense, right?! I don't think you have to be old to dislike that, though. Triggered old man rant over, lol!


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday to the both of you, It's good to have a calming pal.  My cats work both ways, Last night one of my cats went into hobby room, and fetched an Xacto knife from my workbench, he brought it all the way to the living room and dropped it next to the couch while we were watching TV. He was so proud of his find he had to share it. Needless to say we were not as excited about his find as he was, and now the Xacto is now locked in a cupboard.


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 6, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Happy Birthday to the both of you, It's good to have a calming pal.  My cats work both ways, Last night one of my cats went into hobby room, and fetched an Xacto knife from my workbench, he brought it all the way to the living room and dropped it next to the couch while we were watching TV. He was so proud of his find he had to share it. Needless to say we were not as excited about his find as he was, and now the Xacto is now locked in a cupboard.


Well, at least he didn't accidentally stab himself in the gut with it like my youngest and silly brother did with an Xacto …. 5 stiches on that one.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 6, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Well, at least he didn't accidentally stab himself in the gut with it like my youngest and silly brother did with an Xacto …. 5 stiches on that one.


Ouch, I am just glad he didn't drop it in our bed while we were asleep.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 6, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> say things to myself like, "If I were 20 again I could've taken you, you aren't so tough!" lol!
> Be glad you can still do it. I



Up until May, Sadie and I hiked anywhere from 2 to 5 miles every day in the woods around our place. Since then medical problems kept me down most of the summer. I can really tell it now. The other day we did 7 miles, kept me up most of the night after with aching joints and muscles.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 6, 2019)

Happy birthday  to both of you. Who's older?


----------



## K9Kirk (Aug 6, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > say things to myself like, "If I were 20 again I could've taken you, you aren't so tough!" lol!
> ...



Sorry to hear that, all we can do is what we can and happy birthday to the both of you!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 6, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Happy birthday  to both of you. Who's older?



I have her beat even if you count age in dog years!

@K9Kirk Thanks but I'm well on the road to recovery. Looking forward to fall and cooler weather, as we hit he trails again.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 6, 2019)

Happy birthday to both of you! That's a really nice picture of you two.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 6, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Happy birthday to both of you! That's a really nice picture of you two.



Thank you, it was a really nice spot on the shaded side of the mountain, with a little waterfall in the background.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 6, 2019)

Dean, I was wondering did you mean in dog years?? lol Smoke already caught that...

Happy Birthday to the both of you!


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 6, 2019)

vintagesnaps said:


> Dean, I was wondering did you mean in dog years?? lol Smoke already caught that...
> 
> Happy Birthday to the both of you!



Thank you!!!  A little nonsensical information, in dog years I've already passed the half way point of catching up with Noah. In human terms there's only 360 days, 17 hrs, 52 mins, till I leave my 60's and to my astonishment only 4013 days till I'm 80.  DW and I worked for so long to get to retirement only to find that "Retirement days" are but a fraction of  "Working days".


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 6, 2019)

Happy Birthday to you both... beautiful memory photo


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 6, 2019)

Late to the party, Happy birthday young fella.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 7, 2019)

I like the location you chose for the portrait.  Love Sadie's expression.  Would give a penny for her thoughts.   Happy Birthday!  Glad you are on the mend.


----------



## willard3 (Aug 8, 2019)

Abrazos for you both, but especially for Sadie.


----------



## Photo Lady (Aug 13, 2019)

What would life be without friends!


----------

